# Lake of the Woods 1/21/07



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Another slow weekend on LOW. We moved the house Friday night to about 21 feet as we heard the bite had moved in shallow. After talking to our snow plow buddy at the resort the next day he said the bite was even more shallow...people were killing them in the mornings and evenings anywhere from 8 to 19 feet of water. Only highlight of the weekend was that I caught a nice 22" walleye.


----------

